# Ibermeteo



## iceworld (29 Nov 2010 às 14:09)

Empresa pioneira na área da meteorologia permite reduzir custos.

http://www.diariocoimbra.pt/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=10116&Itemid=145

O site da empresa: http://ibermeteo.com


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2010 às 14:34)

Brutal, espero que não deixem morrer o projecto.


----------



## Paulo H (29 Nov 2010 às 18:43)

Mário Barros disse:


> Brutal, espero que não deixem morrer o projecto.



E que nem deixem acabar a neve!!


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2011 às 02:01)

Ontem na Rtp 1 falaram deste projecto.

Saltem para os 11:37

http://ww1.rtp.pt/blogs/programas/j...-Jornal-da-Tarde-de-2011-01-11.rtp&post=13438


----------

